# Dog Clothing :)



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

First attempt at a Chi-Dress. 



















Fuzzy Over-sweater. I made it as an extra layer to go over stuff like..



















The little armholes gave me nightmares! LOL.

I hope you enjoyed.


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok the clothes are cute but the Chi is cuter


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice. I really like the first one.


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

How cute...you did an awesome job!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks! 

I had fun making them.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

gorgeous! well done!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

That is soo good i wish i could make something like that but i wouldn't have a clue!


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

they are great and your baby seems happy to wear them to .


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

wow theyre adorable! Your so clever, they look fab


----------



## joanne22 (Dec 31, 2008)

well done they are fab


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

*blush*

thanks!


----------

